# Milan



## ComoSeDice

Hola, es una curiosidad, más que un asunto de gramática.. por qué al equipo de fútbol A C Milan, aún en Italia, lo pronuncian así con el acento en la i como se diria en inglés, en vez de Milano que es el nombre de la ciudad?


----------



## sabrinita85

Porque cuando hay palabras que tienen un aspecto "angloamericano" pues las pronunciamos más o menos a la inglés (¿se dice _*a la* inglés_?).
Pero no me preguntes por qué se llama "il Milan" antes que "il Milano", porque no sabría decírtelo


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

Una vez oí en un programa de radio que se llama así (en vez de Milano) porque lo fundaron los ingleses. De todas formas en España tenemos el Sporting de Gijón y el Athletic Club de Bilbao, por ejemplo.


----------



## pizzi

los futboilstas italianos dicen: Mìlan


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Sí, el Milan se llama así porqué lo fundaron los ingleses.....también hay el Genoa, un equipo de la ciudad de Genova. Así también el nombre es inglés porqué lo fundaron los ingleses que habitaban la ciudad al final del 1800, con el nombre de Genoa Football and Cricket Club!!!
La pronuncia "italiana" de Milan  es con el acento sobre i, pero en inglés se pronuncia /mila:n/, es decir la sílaba tónica es la última...... Es que en italiano muchas palabras extranjeras, especialmente inglesas, les pronunciamos con equivocando el acento, por ejemplo es muy frecuente oir /co:ntrol/ en lugar de /contro:l/ o mana:gement/ en lugar de /ma:nagement/.

Hasta pronto en este u otro thread!


----------



## claudine2006

DrLindenbrock said:


> Sí, el Milan se llama así porque lo fundaron los ingleses.....también está el Genoa, un equipo de la ciudad de Genova. También en este caso el nombre es inglés porque lo fundaron los ingleses que habitaban la ciudad a finales de 1800, con el nombre de Genoa Football and Cricket Club!!!
> La pronuncia "italiana" de Milan es con el acento sobre i, pero en inglés se pronuncia /mila:n/, es decir la sílaba tónica es la última...... Es que en italiano muchas palabras extranjeras, especialmente inglesas, las pronunciamos con el acento equivocado/erróneo, por ejemplo es muy frecuente oír /co:ntrol/ en lugar de /contro:l/ o mana:gement/ en lugar de /ma:nagement/.
> 
> Hasta pronto en este u otro thread!


----------



## adriano garza

sabrinita85 said:


> Porque cuando hay palabras que tienen un aspecto "angloamericano" pues las pronunciamos más o menos en inglés.



Es mejor decir "en inglés", "a la inglesa" da otro contexto, por ejemplo: 

"Este platillo está hecho a la inglesa"
"Su estilo de juego es a la inglesa"

Si utilizas "las pronunciamos a la inglesa", sí se entiende, pero no suena tan bien como si usaras "en inglés"

Saludos !!


----------



## claudine2006

adriano garza said:


> Es mejor decir "en inglés", "a la inglesa" da otro contexto, por ejemplo:
> 
> "Este platillo está hecho a la inglesa"
> "Su estilo de juego es a la inglesa"
> 
> Si utilizas "las pronunciamos a la inglesa", sí se entiende, pero no suena tan bien como si usaras "en inglés"
> 
> Saludos !!


Yo he escuchado màs a menudo "a la inglesa", pero será porque vivo en España.
A la inglesa = según el estilo inglés (pero no coincide del todo con el verdadero inglés).


----------



## adriano garza

claudine2006 said:


> Yo he escuchado m*á*s a menudo "a la inglesa", pero será porque vivo en España.
> A la inglesa = según el estilo inglés (pero no coincide del todo con el verdadero inglés).



Supongo que es por eso, ocurre con muchas palabras en muchos lugares del mundo 

En la frase de sabrinita se pueden usar ambas y la frase no pierde sentido:

_"Porque cuando hay palabras que tienen un aspecto "angloamericano" pues las pronunciamos a la inglés*a*"_

_"Porque cuando hay palabras que tienen un aspecto "angloamericano" pues las pronunciamos en inglés"

_¡Saludos!


----------



## claudine2006

adriano garza said:


> Supongo que es por eso, ocurre con muchas palabras en muchos lugares del mundo
> 
> En la frase de sabrinita se pueden usar ambas y la frase no pierde sentido:
> 
> _"Porque cuando hay palabras que tienen un aspecto "angloamericano" pues las pronunciamos a la inglesa"_
> 
> _"Porque cuando hay palabras que tienen un aspecto "angloamericano" pues las pronunciamos en inglés"_
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias Adriano, tu ayuda es indispensable


----------



## adriano garza

Lo mismo digo de ustedes , apenas tengo un par de días por el foro y he aprendido mucho.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ComoSeDice

Muchas gracias.. no pensé que iba a recibir tantas respuestas. Sí, era eso lo que quería saber, por qué le dicen Milan en vez de Milano, independientemente de dónde le pongan el acento. Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## spanish-rose

acabo de ingresar al foro y estoy tratando de aprenderme bien la gramatica italiana. porque aveces cuando trato de formar oraciones como que siento que algo falta alguien me puede explicar algunas cositas que no tengo una pregunta exacta de lo que quiero


----------



## sabrinita85

spanish-rose said:


> acabo de ingresar al foro y estoy tratando de aprenderme bien la gramatica italiana. porque aveces cuando trato de formar oraciones como que siento que algo falta alguien me puede explicar algunas cositas que no tengo una pregunta exacta de lo que quiero



Por supuesto y bienvenida Spanish-rose


----------

